# "Pellia" emersed?



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I was fortunate to have someone slip a portion of this into a freebie shipment of plants at no cost to me at all. I've read the mini article in AFM about it which mentions it can be grown emersed. Is this worthwhile? Also, does it develop roots of sorts to allow it to attach to driftwood?

Thanks!


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

It grows emersed very well. There are visible roots, but I don't think they attach to anything. You can tie it to something, or place it anywhere where the currents won't blow it away. Either way, it would start growing out from that spot.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Magnus: How do you grow it emersed? Just keep it moist and give it good light?

Thanks!


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

That sounds good. I had it in a 2.5 with a standard glass top, 18w spiral PC bulb and a horrible reflector. It grew all over the soil, smothering everything...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

There is a species of Pellia that grows wild an hour south of me and I found it growing best on moist soil and wood on the bank of a very soft blackwater river. I would try growing it the same way, putting it on top of waterlogged soil and giving it light. Keep the soil wet and it should do just fine. I've grown other mosses and liverworts that we very successfully.


----------



## ErrinC (Feb 20, 2005)

*"Pellia" (Monosolenium) emersed*

Hello Everyone! This is my first post on APC so please be kind with your replies (if any). I've read that Monosolenium actually is found on dry land in the wild (what that means I don't know -definitely somewhere moist!), and has yet to be found submerged in nature. I'm going to try to grow this sucker in a moist terrarium under lights but would like to know what type of medium I should grow it on? Thanks! ErrinC


----------



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm just about to try it on some miracle-gro potting mix. It has some ferts already mixed in. Don't know if they are aproppiate for a liverwort but can't hurt to try. Jim


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Erin, 

Welcome! Thank you for joining us here at APC. Waterlogged potting soil is just fine. If you want to grow it in a terrarium with animals put it in a low area and make sure to spray it every day. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

update on my attempts at growing this emersed:

I put some old wet potting soil in a small PB& J jar, laid it on its side, and put a couple bits of this in. Then, I closed it, and its now floating in my 46 gallon bowfront enjoying the light. The "pellia" seems to like this arrangement and is sending up new "leaves". They seem a bit smaller than those in submerged growth though.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Well a few weeks later and I'm pretty pleased with the result. Pleased enough that I decided to set up yet another one similarly.










I plan on giving it a few more weeks before harvesting some. What would be the least damaging way to do so?


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Update photo. This is going quite nicely. The only question for me is what to do with it next.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Palludrium... or salad.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

This is one fast groing plant for me!!!

I have some growing in one of the tupperware tubs with a seal on top 
It has only enough water to cover the substrate of eco complete in the container.
The roots look like little tiny hairs.

Reason for the eco complete is I am growing downoi as well as micro e tennelles and H. callitrichoides in there as well.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Tropica's propagation of _Monosolenium tenerum_ emersed.









Photographed by Oliver Knott. Originally posted at www.aquarien.plantella.de.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

As for what to do with it mine is growing with my mosses and that held keep it anchored down.
Pieciesgirl has done some nice stuff with it and has made an attractive aquascape using some of this check out her pics


----------

